# Childcare advice in Edmonton...URGENT!! British young family about to move out on TFW



## mrsl04 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi
We are a young British family about to move to Edmonton this summer. We have work lined up and visas are going through finally (hooray!) and even know the district we are going to live in (Rhatigan Ridge) but we are in desperate need of finding childcare for our 2 year old and 4 year old. We have to start work pretty much straight away when we arrive and so need childcare within the first couple of weeks. All the University nurseries are full (my husband is going there) and so we need to find somewhere else. Can anyone explain the daycare home (childminder???) system or suggest how we go about finding one as there are millions listed. Any other advice...please??? Thanks +++


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

mrsl04 said:


> Hi
> We are a young British family about to move to Edmonton this summer. We have work lined up and visas are going through finally (hooray!) and even know the district we are going to live in (Rhatigan Ridge) but we are in desperate need of finding childcare for our 2 year old and 4 year old. We have to start work pretty much straight away when we arrive and so need childcare within the first couple of weeks. All the University nurseries are full (my husband is going there) and so we need to find somewhere else. Can anyone explain the daycare home (childminder???) system or suggest how we go about finding one as there are millions listed. Any other advice...please??? Thanks +++


Hi

Contact one of the nanny agencies in the area.
I am sure they will be able to assist.
it may cost you less than sending them to a daycare.Also, this can be the fastest remedy until you have found a good daycare.

In Canada you need to register months and years in advance.

Jade


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry Mrs 104 that you're not getting much response to your thread here. It may be that you require to wait until you get to Edmonton and meet other mothers who can give you advice/direction. There are, as I'm sure you know, all kinds of websites for childcare but IMO word of mouth advertising is the best. Could your husband contact someone at the University and perhaps request that he be put in touch with young mothers working there for guidance and advice.


----------

